# My 150G Display and 20G Frag Tank Build Thread



## Rookie2013

Hi guys
Since I have been speculating for a while on my Fragtank I have finally decided to go with a 20x20x10 cube. Jon from JCT custom acrylics is building my tank. Delivery is expected in 3-4 weeks. While I am waiting on the tank I have decided to prepare other stuff stand,lights and plumbing. The lighting will be provided by AI Prime on the hanging bracket. The stand is 23x23x36 inches. Here is a picture of my sand being built. More pics to follow....























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

nice looking stand very clean  

Did you build it yourself? Is this going to be plumbed into the main display or running on its own?


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> nice looking stand very clean
> 
> Did you build it yourself? Is this going to be plumbed into the main display or running on its own?


Thanks Kamal. Yes me and my buddy are building the stand after I did my research on acquiring one but being 36" which is an unusual height I decided to build it...The plan it to plumb it to the main display and use the existing equipment and avoid more maintenance. Once I have sketches from Jon at JCT I will upload them as well. More pics to follow...Cant believe I have always followed other build threads and this time I am creating mine..time flies in this hobby...


----------



## kamal

I know its super exciting  having seen jons work in sure it will look amazing. The stand height is great, I'm actually having a 40" high built  if it ever gets completed 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted

Great start. We're all junkies, so be sure to keep feeding us the pics.


----------



## Rookie2013

@ Kamal : Yes it is indeed exciting...good luck with your built...

@ Addicted: True say we are all addicted to this great hobby.. I will keep the pics coming. Thanks for tagging along...


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Tagging along for the ride this hobby is soooo addictive.


----------



## Rookie2013

Cichlidrookie said:


> Tagging along for the ride this hobby is soooo addictive.


welcome onboard cichlidrookie...


----------



## Rookie2013

Here are some more pics and a rough sketch of the Fragtank





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silent1mezzo

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Rookie2013

silent1mezzo said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


Thank you.


----------



## Rookie2013

So I decided to have a small inbuilt refugium at the back to grow some cool mangrove pods and asked Jon to incorporate it. Here is the sketch with modification....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Just ordered this on eBay. Can't wait I am super excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

That's sexy, reef porn at its best

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruckuss

Rookie2013 said:


> Just ordered this on eBay. Can't wait I am super excited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I have been looking at that frag rack on ebay for a while! nice setup!


----------



## Rookie2013

ruckuss said:


> Nice, I have been looking at that frag rack on ebay for a while! nice setup!


Thanks ruckuss...Yes I like the 3 tier system gives you lot of options interms of corals placement and their light spectrum needs...


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> That's sexy, reef porn at its best
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


@ KaMAL...lol...hey you grab your opportunity when your wife allows it LOL....sssshhhuuussss...


----------



## Rookie2013

First coat of paint and primer completed...it's coming along good....and a little touch up on my main display cabinets as well....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Does anyone have a 1" and a 3/4" spa flex or threaded vinyl pipe lying around. I need around 7 feet each and willing to pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok I got the 1" from one of the forum members still looking for the 3/4". Thanks Dale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

So here it is the Stand is completed..now it's a wait game for Jon to deliver the tank....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Nicely done you just inspired me to finish mine after almost 3 years
Keep it up and thanks for sharing


----------



## Rookie2013

explor3r said:


> Nicely done you just inspired me to finish mine after almost 3 years
> Keep it up and thanks for sharing


Thanks..3 years......thts a little too less...LOL...but thanks..yeah the stand turned out good IMO to my liking...just want to make sure I have everything before the tank comes...


----------



## J_T

Got the acrylic from the CNC shop today. Should be working on it Sunday/Monday. Just need to catch up with the laser cutter. Hopefully he has time for a quick job, if not, I will setup the router to do those cut outs.


----------



## Rookie2013

J_T said:


> Got the acrylic from the CNC shop today. Should be working on it Sunday/Monday. Just need to catch up with the laser cutter. Hopefully he has time for a quick job, if not, I will setup the router to do those cut outs.


Thanks Jon you have been awesome so far and I can't wait to see the tank...I am planning to set it next week hopefully..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Alright guys sorry about not being able to post for a week. Ran into some delays but Jon finally got it going. Here are couple of tank pics in making....looking forward to set this baby up this weekend.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Sooooo just to update you guys met Jon from JCT yesterday who was kind enough to drop by my house to pick up the bulkheads so he can adjust the overflow and refugium at the back...He is pretty much finished the tank and is expected to deliver tomorrow....

I have already completed the plumbing part. Using my current Mag drive 18 pump with a 3/4" T and a ball valve to control flow to the frag tank. I am using reinforced hose for return and 1" flex hose for overflow. While I was doing this project I came up with another small project of adding an additional refugium in my stand besides current sump. I will use the 1" overflow coming out of my fragtank convert it to 3/4" and use it to feed my new refugium which is a 12Gallon 20" long tank. which will be elevated a little higher than my sump. I will drill a 1" hole and install a bulkhead and use a spa flex hose to drain it back in the sump in the return section...

sorry don't have pictures for now but once I receive the fragtank I will upload them soon.

My frag rack is on its way I will be going to pick it up today as I ordered it via ebay and got it shipped to a PO box..from there I have a company who cleared it through customs and brings it to Mississauga...good service and avoid the hassle of me driving to buffalo...


----------



## J_T

I have pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

J_T said:


> I have pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yes I know u do....u can actually post them here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

Water test - passed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Good stuff Jon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Received this baby today....time to install...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Update with lots of pics please. I m soo excited for you. Lol


----------



## ruckuss

post some pics!


----------



## Rookie2013

Sorry guys ran into some plumbing issues with barb fitting  so had to go back to what I like the most PVC. I will finish the plumbing tonite and post the pics....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok guys finallyyyyyyyy I was able to set it up tonite...Its amazing how one plumbing fitting makes the difference. I was getting a small leak under my overflow bulkhead as the spa flex pipe was putting pressure on the barb threaded adaptor connected to the bulkhead. Removed that barb adaptor and installed PVC adaptor to bulkhead as well removed spa flex hose and glued PVC pipe and problem solved....here are some initial pics....what's more?
1) I have to make a screen top cover (2) Adjust the prime schedule to my radions (3) add chaeto and mangrove pods in the refugium (4) Most important Start adding frags....more pics will be uploaded as I progress....until than enjoy...Happy Reefing...




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

Love that Frag tank, good job

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> Love that Frag tank, good job
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kamal appreciated. Yeah it turned out good. A big shout out to Jon from JCT Acrylics for doing such an awesome job on this frag tank. Great customer service and professional workmanship is his path to success...

This frag tank also gave me an opportunity to clear all the wiring from my stand and move everything to the side wall of my display tank. I had always dreamed of putting my electronics at a centralized location and it worked out. For sure patience and hard work pays out...I will post more pics as I add more stuff to the frag tank....


----------



## Rookie2013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Not sure if I missed it but what are you using for a return pump?
Are you adding anything else for water movement?

By the way that looks AMAZING. So does your display tank. Do you have a build thread for your main tank? Would like to read about that as well.

Thanks again for keeping us all updated.

p.s. show us some pics of the wiring curious to see what you are taking about.


----------



## Rookie2013

Cichlidrookie said:


> Not sure if I missed it but what are you using for a return pump?
> Are you adding anything else for water movement?
> 
> By the way that looks AMAZING. So does your display tank. Do you have a build thread for your main tank? Would like to read about that as well.
> 
> Thanks again for keeping us all updated.
> 
> p.s. show us some pics of the wiring curious to see what you are taking about.


Hi Cichlidrookie I have a Mag 18 as a return pump for my main display. For my frag tank I have just installed a 3/4" Tee fitting on the same pump. I have also installed individual ball valves to control flow to my frag tank as well as to my display. That pump is awesome strong.

Yes I will be adding a small power head to the frag tank to increase the flow. I am thinking of Jebao WP10 or 25...I like how small they are.

Unfortunately I did not made a thread for my main display, thanks for the comment. I wish I had done a thread on it as well. To give you an idea its a 150G 72" long marineland tank with dual corner overflow on each end. I got the canopy and stand custom built as I needed the stand to be 36". I have Aqueon proflex model 4 as a sump with refugium. For more equipment you can read my signature as I want to leave this tread for my frag tank. I am not sure If I will be able to take the pics of my wiring but I will try I know pics excite all of us...Happy reefing...


----------



## Rookie2013

Built the screen cover last night and small refugium addition at the back end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar

Rookie2013 said:


> Just ordered this on eBay. Can't wait I am super excited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sexy. I like how it's got sliders as opposed to holes, more adjustment possibilities



Rookie2013 said:


> Built the screen cover last night and small refugium addition at the back end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you build the cover? I am liking this very much.


----------



## Rookie2013

Sunstar said:


> Very sexy. I like how it's got sliders as opposed to holes, more adjustment possibilities
> 
> How did you build the cover? I am liking this very much.


It's very easy. Follow this link
http://blog.marinedepot.com/2015/05/diy-screen-top-aquarium.html?m=1

You can buy all the stuff from Home Depot. I bought the aluminum screen for visual appeal and it does not sag either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Sunstar said:


> Very sexy. I like how it's got sliders as opposed to holes, more adjustment possibilities
> 
> How did you build the cover? I am liking this very much.


Yes Thts the reason I bought it plus the visual appeal looks much better than the mini circles..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

some pics from my 150G. excuse me for my photography skills I am still trying to learn the various options my camera has...












[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lloydj

Nice clean build. Love your setup


----------



## Rookie2013

lloydj said:


> Nice clean build. Love your setup


Thanks Lloyd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Bought a sps frag pack today from Thiang at gtareef today as well as couple other sps corals. Awesome display system he has and so are his frags...













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie

When you add new sps frags into your frag tank do you change the light settings?? Like acclimate them.


----------



## Rookie2013

Cichlidrookie said:


> When you add new sps frags into your frag tank do you change the light settings?? Like acclimate them.


it is advisable however most people including myself put them at the lowest part of your tank i.e. Sand bed and than slowly raise them up. I did however reduced the intensity of my AI Prime in my frag tank today when I added them as I have never had this light before and learning its output results unlike my radions on my display tank.


----------



## lloydj

That's some nice sticks 
Never a disappointment leaving Thangs reef room 👍

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

lloydj said:


> That's some nice sticks
> Never a disappointment leaving Thangs reef room
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


For sure Lloyd his system is amazing....

Anyways it seems like my frag tank is going thru a mini cycle even though it's plumbed with my main display so for now I have moved some frags into my main display on the sand bed...will give some time for the frag tank to finish its cycle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

*New Frag Tank Build Thread*

Spoiled myself with a pair of bullet hole clownfish from coral reef shop for my Fragtank....more pics to come.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Another addition to the system was a 10Gallon refugium which I plumbed togather. So my fragtank overflows into this secondary refugium which than overflows into my main sump just before the skimmer. I had the 10G tank and plumbing parts lying around so why not use it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

The frags from Thang are responding well. I have already fragged them for my display...so happy to have this Fragtank now I can always have them in stock...here are some pics taken today..






























Here is the one from gooba purple tip orange encrusting Monti.










Some more random frags as well as from Thang









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Here is a picture taken today of my Bullethole Clowns today...


----------



## Rookie2013

Added a Neon Carpet anamone today from aquatic kingdom to my display and in minutes my clarki clowns started hosting it...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz

Just awesome


----------



## Rookie2013

So my Clarkiis have already started to host my carpet anamone...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStnbrgn

Nice carpet anemone!


----------



## Rookie2013

MStnbrgn said:


> Nice carpet anemone!


Thank you yeah it's awesome


----------



## Yellowtang

*New Frag Tank Build Thread*

Great build, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Rookie2013

Yellowtang said:


> Great build, thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks Yellowtang...It has come along good and now the frags are doing great..What I don't seem to understand is my frag tank is all plumbed togather with my main display using the same filtration/equipment but I am getting more polyp extension in the frag tank than in my display...Does anyone have any idea what could cause this...yes the frag tank only has a pair of bullethole clownfish pair nothing else but the display is full of other fishes, snails etc...


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Different light?
Different placement from light?
Who know corals all have minds of their own.


----------



## Rookie2013

Cichlidrookie said:


> Different light?
> Different placement from light?
> Who know corals all have minds of their own.


Yes I agree I use radions in the display and AI prime in my frag..may be..wierdddd...LOL..


----------



## Rookie2013

It's been a while I have uploaded pics of my display and frag tank. There are some new additions eg. Blueberry Gorgonian and an Orange Gorg as well.

In the frag tank the frags are looking good and healthy with growth, the mangroves are growing good. I added Dragon's breadth macro from David aka Goobafish to it. Thanks for stopping by.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

Love it 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang

*New Frag Tank Build Thread*

The frag tank looks great, the corals are healthy with terrific colour, great job on the frag tank from the start to the finish.


----------



## Rookie2013

And a small. Idea of my black tang eating of my hand 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Yellowtang said:


> The frag tank looks great, the corals are healthy with terrific colour, great job on the frag tank from the start to the finish.


Thanks Terry


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> Love it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks yeah I love how it has progressed


----------



## Rookie2013

Here are couple pics of my 10 gallon display refugium in process of being built...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Some new pics of the system
















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang

*New frag tank build*

Your corals look great, good colour and healthy.


----------



## Rookie2013

Yellowtang said:


> Your corals look great, good colour and healthy.


Thanks Terry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie

*Second picture*

Hey rookie

On your second picture what is under the montipora coral?
Looks like rics? or mushrooms? Or lower anemone?

Great pics by the way.


----------



## Rookie2013

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey rookie
> 
> On your second picture what is under the montipora coral?
> Looks like rics? or mushrooms? Or lower anemone?
> 
> Great pics by the way.


You are right they are brown mushrooms popping out everywhere lol...


----------



## Reef keeper

Lookin good!


----------



## Rookie2013

Reef keeper said:


> Lookin good!


Thank you...


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok boys/gals
Its been a while I have given an update on my frag tank sorry I have been very busy this summer...Soooo I changed my frag tank a bit by removing the frag racks. The reason I had to do it is because the frag racks were not allowing me to remove debris at the base of the tank underneath the racks. Because of this my system got rich in nutrients even though I tried to clean the tank as much as I can...as a result of this I lost most of my sps frags however I have done a massive water change this past weekend on the entire system and things are coming back again. I also changed my aquascape a bit in my main display..will post pics soon..


----------



## Rookie2013

So after doing the massive water change and checking again my nitrates still shows at 10ppm and my phosphates are at 0.042...things are getting back to normal except the fact that I am fighting monti eating nudi branches..i hate these buggers not sure how they made it to my system I dip every frag in Revive before putting them in to my main system...Any suggesstions other than scraping and dipping every few days...


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Try getting a Melanurus wrasse to control nudis & bristle worms


----------



## Rookie2013

Sea MunnKey said:


> Try getting a Melanurus wrasse to control nudis & bristle worms


yeah I have been looking for one...


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok found at R2O heading towards him after work in 30 mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok guys its been a lonnnnnggg time i have touched on this thread...completely forgot about it during last year i got busy with a major reno in my kitchen....had some time today so thought to take some pics of my main display and share with with my reef buddies here...of course we all love those pictures and see how each of us are progressing in this beautiful hobby...so here are some of the pics of my tank...





















































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy how is your tank coming along

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

*some new pics*

:Some shots of the tank i took over the weekend...


----------



## Rookie2013

Looking back I can clearly see how some of the corals have coloured up and grown. What say you?










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

Nice progress


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> Nice progress


Thanks buds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang

*New Frag Tank Build Thread*

Your corals look fantastic, great colour and healthy. Is that a picture of a "blue cap" that you have in your tank, very nice!!!


----------



## Rookie2013

Yellowtang said:


> Your corals look fantastic, great colour and healthy. Is that a picture of a "blue cap" that you have in your tank, very nice!!!


Thanks thts a green cap but I think it's his placement tht makes him look blueish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

So i bought the magical lens/filter from the coral box and has been playing around with it taking pics. I am amazed to see how big of a difference it makes in getting rid of the blue spectrum. Enjoy...
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang

*Build Thread*

Your pictures look fantastic, great looking tank.


----------



## Rookie2013

Yellowtang said:


> Your pictures look fantastic, great looking tank.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Some pics of the sump/Fishroom we all love to see behind the scenes  






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam

Tank and fishroom look great! 

i've been serioulsy considering a fishroom lately, and like how you've planned yours. very compact and efficient with the water station underneath. well done!


----------



## Rookie2013

samiam said:


> Tank and fishroom look great!
> 
> i've been serioulsy considering a fishroom lately, and like how you've planned yours. very compact and efficient with the water station underneath. well done!


Thanks. For sure a fish room goes a long way in making your maintenance much easier. I had that space in my furnace room where the previous owner use to run laundry so the plumbing was already there to be used (after i moved my laundry upstairs)...planned it out with the space and sink available and i am glad it worked out well...Water changes, cleaning the skimmer, topping up the ATO, changing the filter media in reactors, removing filter socks and harvesting chaeto has all become a breeze for me now after i added the basement sump early this year... if you have space i would surely suggest to look into having a fishroom...


----------



## kamal

Seen in person and its great! Wish I could get the wife to sign off


----------



## Rookie2013

kamal said:


> Seen in person and its great! Wish I could get the wife to sign off


Lol Kamal didn't you tell her while taking the marriage vows Reefing Is My FIRST Wife 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

The reef is progressing well...its more sps dominant now...i have taken away quite a few lps/softies and added more sps frags...


----------



## Rookie2013

Wazzup up people... Hope everyone is doing great. Some latest shots of the tank..























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

